# RIP Dino De Laurentiis...



## Pyan (Nov 15, 2010)

*Dino De Laurentiis*, the producer of such SFF films as _Dune, Conan the Barbarian, Barbarella_ and_ Flash Gordon_ has died at the age of 91...

BBC News - Dino De Laurentiis, film producer, dies aged 91


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 15, 2010)

I enjoyed his style of directing in a few of his movies he worked on, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, de Laurentis was a big thing for me movie wise when i was a Teenager. RIP.


----------



## biodroid (Nov 15, 2010)

RIP I thought he was a producer only, but did like Dune the original epic. Can't remember what else he did but sure I did enjoy it.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 15, 2010)

Despite being, in the least, controversial I can remembere going to see Dune in the cinema when it first came out, and loving it immensely. If nothing else it made me go out, buy and read the book, and that has to be worth something!

RIP and thanks.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2010)

Flash Gordon is one of my all time favourites - extremely camp and tongue in cheek. Loved it. RIP mate.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 20, 2010)

totally one of my absolute favorites, especially Conan. He will be missed.

Chris


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't believe he passed away so many months ago and I didn't even know it. This man is a legend!

He produced movies like _Serpico, The Three Days of the Condor, Army of Darkness, _early movies by Fellini, the great Italian classic _La Grande Guerra _and David Lynch's _Blue Velvet_.


----------



## dask (Jan 29, 2011)

Not to mention the eye bulging, seat squirming VALACHI PAPERS.


----------

